# Sublimation on golf balls



## nikki g (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it possible to use the dye sublimation process on golf balls?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

In a word NO...the object to be sublimation MUST have a polymer surface...I have yet to see a golf ball with that...maybe it exists...I just have not seen one...also you must have even heat/pressure to work...you would need a special press that would do this...again I have not seen one...you can get direct to object printers that will print on golf balls...just not sublimation


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

You can do it with a pad printer I think.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You can also apply a pretreatment and use a DTG printer - several companies make gof ball jigs. No idea how they would hold up... Hmm, I need to try that one of these days...


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Sublimation dyes are specific to polyester, golf balls are not suitable. They are usually pad printed.


----------

